# water leaking from vent



## geo fan (Jun 12, 2008)

*got to get up there*

New leaks are tough ,because there isnt alot of staining to trace back. Climb up in the attic and locate the vent that was dripping. Now you have to think like the water:laughing:. look up for discolored wood above the vent , pull out the insulation next to the vent . water will travel sometimes a far way even over sheet rock to the best way down . It could be as simply as a crack in the drain , a break in the insulation on the ductwork . worse case its the skylight . hope not


----------



## Phillysun (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know about your setup but usually the outer walls and roof are owned by the condo association in common and are the responsibility of the association and repairs need to be approved and conducted through the board. Check your situation and if it is their responsibility to fix you can file a claim for damage caused by the leak inside your unit (including dealing with a ceiling stain). Important to determine if they need to fix and to provide them with written notice as soon as possible of the problem.

Water travels and so where it is coming out is seldom where it is coming in. If it is from the air conditioner it is easy to verify that there is a condensate line and that it is still hooked up and not plugged with debris. 

And then there is the issue of disclosure if this is a pre-existing condition that the prior owner failed to disclose. Neighboring condo residents may be able to comment on problems the prior owner had with regard to leaks.


----------



## ridgevilleac (Jun 3, 2008)

Was the entire deffuser wet? could just be that your humidity level inside the house was elevated with the rain storm and the cold air coming from the A/C condensed the air and made you assume the roof was leaking. How much water leaked? Buckets or Drops?:whistling2:


----------

